# Ca glue



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Who are so kind to tell me few example of CA glue?

Is this one? 









Or is there some specific CA glue for slingshots?

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not sure.. but I think ca glue is just super glue.. that's what I was led to believe anyways


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

The way you know a super glue is ca glue is that it has the consistency of water. So shake the bottle around and if the glue splashes around like water it is CA.

You can also look on the package for Cyanoacrylate(ca).


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I have used the cheap dollar store super glue on slingshots with good results.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The one in the picture is superglue, but it's a rather expensive one. The cheap stuff is just as good.

Little tip: CA glue cures/ hardens by absorbing water vapor from the air. The lower the temperature, the lower the moisture content. So, if you store your CA in the freezer, it keeps for ages. Refrigerator is second best.


----------



## sidecar_ (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

sidecar_ said:


>


Especially bigger bottles like this are well worth storing in the freezer.

Kept in the shop they are ready to discard in a year or so (cap glued shut, glue gelled up to unusable viscosity) while in the freezer it may keep for ten years or more. 
My step-dad has a big bottle in the freezer he's been refilling small bottles from (a pint bottle) that he's been using some 17 years already.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Just to be sure... You mean the freezer and not the fridge... Right?

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, the freezer. The colder the better. I keep mine at -21°C.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Widget, do you find a CA glue to finish slingshot? I buy the mine from chinese store 1.29€ × 10g.


----------

